# Error in generating WSDL from Java:  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: WS



## Oli (25. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche einen Webservice zu starten, tomcat läuft, axis ist installiert und die Runtime gestartet. Beim Erstellen des Webservices (Linksklick auf WS.java->Webservices_CreateWebservice) kommte nun folgende Fehlermeldung:

IWAB0398E Error in generating WSDL from Java:  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: WS

Da gibt es scheinbar Probleme beim erstellen des WSDL - Files? 
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Danke,

Oli


----------



## Ebenius (26. Apr 2009)

Mit Axis2 im Tomcat habe ich schon gearbeitet. Handelt es sich um Axis? Oder um Axis2? 

Allgemein: Es handelt sich ja um eine ClassNotFoundException. Die Klasse WS wird also nicht gefunden. In irgendeiner Weise handelt es sich also um ein Problem mit dem CLASSPATH in irgendeiner Weise.

Da bisher keiner geantwortet hat, kann vielleicht keiner Deinen Fehler richtig nachvollziehen. Kannst Du das Problem genauer beschreiben? Gibt es vielleicht etwas Quelltext dazu? Als WAR im Tomcat? Wie sieht die services.xml aus? Wie sieht der Inhalt der .aar-Datei aus?

Ebenius


----------



## Oli (27. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank, hat sich erledigt, die ws.class war im falschen Ordner


----------

